# Selway camping & wade fly fishing



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely some dispersed spots along the Lochsa.


Are you familiar with the river during whitewater season? There aren't a ton of dispersed camping spots, but there are some. I understand it's a pretty good fall steelhead run, so I don't know if they get full of fishermen...my knowledge of the river is more April-June.


If you really wanted solitude and a nice backroad, check out the St. Joe. It connects to St. Maries, ID (south of Lake Coeur d'Alene), 70-80mi of improved road (bad pavement and good gravel) up over a fairly high pass and drops into St. Regis, MT. It's snowed in from November or December through August every year.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Not in the know, but on our selway trip the only non-rafting person we saw was a fisherman. My understanding is they can hike the trail along the river for almost all, if not, the entire stretch. 50 + miles is little much, but would think a small hike in would also be worth it. Seems like that area is some awesome fishing and exploring right now. Would like to see some more info on this, unreal country up there.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

MT4Runner,

I have only been to the Lochsa in June many years ago so my memory of campsites has faded and it is a very different river in June than it will be in a couple of weeks. The St. Joe is a great suggestion. I will do some research on this. Thanks.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

You could charter a bush flight into the Shearer landing strip and fish the wilderness stretch. Nice campsite down by the river on the lower end. A little more interesting than a roadside trip. Plenty of dumb, little cutts to entertain for a couple days if you want to hike up and down the river abit. Just a thought.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Ever_Cat said:


> MT4Runner,
> 
> I have only been to the Lochsa in June many years ago so my memory of campsites has faded and it is a very different river in June than it will be in a couple of weeks. The St. Joe is a great suggestion. I will do some research on this. Thanks.


There are some small 2-track turnoffs from the highway that go down to the Lochsa where you can primitive camp...very sporadic, just pick one. Some are a mile apart, some are 5-6 miles apart, kind of depends on the terrain. There are also a few forest roads north of the highway that I haven't explored, but I know people camp there. May be busier with hunting camps.

Also spend a few hours at Weir hot springs, north side of the road at about mile marker 142. Jerry Johnson hot springs (at the Warm Springs pack bridge, not the Jerry Johnson campground) is nice but not as nice as Weir. Lolo Hot Springs is more commercialized, but also very nice.



The Lochsa and St. Joe are parallel drainages, separated by about 100 miles north to south. You could connect through Lewiston-Moscow-St. Maries on the west side and St. Regis-Missoula-Lolo on the west side and make a killer loop.

I know exactly zero about fishing, but let me know if you need any more help with roads/directions. haha

This is what the Lochsa looks like in October:
http://s242.photobucket.com/user/MT4Runner/library/The Lochsa River at Low Water?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

*Lochsa / Selway camping*

For that time of year, you could likely camp along the Selway or Lochsa and have the place mostly to yourself. Whitewater is all gone, and steelhead fishing is just starting. No steelhead fishing allowed on either the Selway or Lochsa, anyway. There may be some folks camping up that way and then driving downstream to the Clearwater to fish, but this time of year there's really not many steelhead up that far. You might see some horseback guide trips.



The established camping along the Selway is actually pretty sweet. If your previous experience with this kind of car camping is from more populated areas, you might be pleasantly surprised. It's not like western Washington or Oregon car camping. You can get a little privacy, and probably some leftover firewood. The best spots are way up by the falls. There's one nice undeveloped spot at the mouth of the creek that comes in on river right just downstream of the falls proper. That creek has a little hiking trail along it too, and I imagine the trout fishing there is as good as anything around. Also, the falls are spectacular even at low water. You can throw driftwood into the main hole there and watch it recirc for ages.



If you go up the Lochsa, try driving up Fish creek a half-mile or so from the main Lochsa raft put-in. There are some nice primitive spots up there.


----------



## skywalker07 (Aug 11, 2015)

If you end up in the Clearwater area, consider driving up the Southfork. Up by elk city you get to red river where I've had great luck fishing. Been a long time though. There is a hotspring lodge up there that goes in and out of business, not sure of its current state. Should be innumerable forest roads to turn up and camp.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info and suggestions. We will be winging it so aren't sure yet exactly where we will land but wherever we hit will be great.


----------

